# JC Higgins I.D. Help



## gator49 (May 26, 2015)

Hi
I got this bike about 1990 I need help in identifying the year. I haven't posted very many photos if they don't download properly I'll try again tonight.
I want to clean this bike / re-grease or replace the bearings and new tires.
The serial number Most-MOD-502-45460 below that number 17438 







Tires size on the bike 26x2.125.
Also is there a particular name for the chain guard that has the holes in them? I think it's a JC Higgins jet flow about 1956 missing the rear rack and headlight. Any help will be appreciated for the correct parts needed for this project
Thanks 
Dave  (PM) or email tarzwell2@yahoo.com


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2015)

Looks like about a '56 JetFlow


----------



## gator49 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Mike
Is that your 56 jetflow? Is there a catalog with serial numbers to trace the exact year?
Thanks Dave


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2015)

No, not my bike. Just a pic off of Dave's site. There are others here who know a lot more than I do about these. I'm sure they'll chime in and help.


----------



## jd56 (May 27, 2015)

Please post a picture of the serial number for the year clarification. 
Don't beleive the date code ("D") in the listed "MOD" prefix is correct. My code list shows that "D" is 1939. And that doesn't seem to be correct. I agree it looks 1950s.
1956 would be a "MOT" prefix, according to my list.
But, I've been proven wrong in the past.

Nice project though.


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## gator49 (May 27, 2015)

Doug
Thanks for your reply. I'll post a photo of the serial number tomorrow also the rear hub. I'm no bicycle expert but I agree the bike looks 1950-1956. 
Thanks Dave


----------



## gator49 (May 28, 2015)

gator49 said:


> Hi
> I got this bike about 1990 I need help in identifying the year. I haven't posted very many photos if they don't download properly I'll try again tonight.
> I want to clean this bike / re-grease or replace the bearings and new tires.
> The serial number Most-MOD-502-45460 below that number 17438
> ...




Thanks for the several replies. I've added three more photos one of the serial number, the rear hub and and pedal


----------



## jd56 (May 29, 2015)

My list shows 1953. but it's been said it's not totally correct.
1953 is my uneducated guess.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 30, 2015)

4546 is the Sears catalog # for the 56-57 Jetflow. In this case, the other #s are questionable, unless the frame was a 53 leftover, built later.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

Is there a date code stamped unto the hub on the brake-arm side? Should be a letter and a symbol.


----------



## gator49 (May 31, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Is there a date code stamped unto the hub on the brake-arm side? Should be a letter and a symbol.




The letter and symbol stamped on the back of brake arm and same side of rear hub (S) with the symbal of a triangle
Thanks Dave


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 1, 2015)

jd56 said:


> My list shows 1953. but it's been said it's not totally correct.
> 1953 is my uneducated guess.






Adamtinkerer said:


> 4546 is the Sears catalog # for the 56-57 Jetflow. In this case, the other #s are questionable, unless the frame was a 53 leftover, built later.




Not sure where you guys are getting 1953 from and there's nothing questionable about those numbers... MOST = 1954.

Adam correctly identified the catalog #, but the "Jet Flow" model first appeared in the 1955 catalogs and was produced through 1958. I would call Dave's bike a '55 Jet Flow, but the MOST serial # clearly indicates a 1954 frame and suggests that production began that year.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2015)

gator49 said:


> The letter and symbol stamped on the back of brake arm and same side of rear hub (S) with the symbal of a triangle
> Thanks Dave




So I'm not certain but I don't think there was Musselman production for 1943-1945. If that's correct, and assuming "O" was skipped because similarity to the quarter-code symbol, then it looks like that hub would have been produced in 1955...or if production started again in 1945, then this would be 1954...?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...mber-and-Date-Code-Information-Non-Discussion


----------



## jd56 (Jun 1, 2015)

Guess I have been proven wrong again. Guess I need to stop using the list I have. It does not have "MOST" listed. I'm using the list from the ABC serial number book.
Sorry for the confusion if I'm wrong.



It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 1, 2015)

JD, 
The ABC Services book is correct, but it specifically relates to Murray-Ohio products built for Western Auto Stores, i.e. Western Flyer serial numbers. Murray used a similar serial # system for their Sears products, but there are differences.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 2, 2015)

Fltwd57 said:


> JD,
> The ABC Services book is correct, but it specifically relates to Murray-Ohio products built for Western Auto Stores, i.e. Western Flyer serial numbers. Murray used a similar serial # system for their Sears products, but there are differences.



You know, I wondered why the "W.F." notation was on the breakdown list of the ABC book. It's noted in a column that had no column title.
I assumed it meant, it included Western Flyer (Western Auto) units. But I always thought the prefix MO and year letter, was for all Murray bikes regardless of the retailer.
I didn't know it excluded all other Murray retailer possibilities.  
I did know that the Murray replacement parts pages was for Western Auto part ordering in this book.
But, again assumed all Murray serial numbers had the same prefix stampings.
I did not know that there were variances in the following number stampings for other retailer Murray models. ..like Sears sold items.
I always thought that the body and suffix stamped numbers were cataloging models part identifiers per retailer and feel confident that that is correct.

As always, something learned again, here on the Cabe.

So, I wonder if there is other printed serial number listings for the other retailers that sold Murray bikes like Sears, JC Penny and Ostago (spelling) and others?
I know when dealing with Sears model parts look up, you can go to "searspartsdirect.com" but, to use that, the model look up only uses the cataloging number (omitting the "MO*" stamping). And one can see the build sheet of that particular model. No years are display when doing this look up process, that I can tell.

In short, I apologize to all, that my ability to decipher Murray Ohio ("MO"), may have been incorrect and at this point I don't feel confident that my Murray serial number look up will or may be correct

As we all may ask for help from those in the know, or think they know here ( like me), it is a lesson learned that some research material has exceptions or subpart that we may not have knowledge of.

Disclaimer. ..from here on out, I may be wrong when helping on year deciphers...at least when it comes to Murray. 

Perhaps I should not get involved as I may mislead those that want to beleive I know what I'm talking about. Clearly I dont, [emoji54] 

But, I do appreciate now knowing there is always an exception to the rule. 
I now feel somewhat embarrassed[emoji22] 


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm fairly certain the chain guard and rack with the holes was 56-7. The difference on the serial #s is a Sears bike would typically be "MOS-T", and a WF would just be MO-T.


----------

